# 2016 Chevy Silverado 2500HD with Western Plow and Salt Spreader



## Admir (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi everyone .. I have nice set up ( Truck,Plow and Salt Spreader ) that I'm selling .. Here is original Craigslist Link .. Thank You

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/d/2016-chevy-silverado-2500/6435249098.html


----------

